# Ignore list



## martint235 (2 Aug 2012)

How does it work? For example if someone is on an ignore list and starts a new thread, will the whole thread be invisible to me? What if someone quotes that person?

Ta


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2012)

I don't personally use the feature but my understanding is that started threads (_first post_), posts within a thread, and quoted posts will all be removed from view for anyone you are ignoring.


----------

